# 1948 Whizzer barn find!



## Antney (Mar 26, 2018)

I can't believe I stumbled across this tonight! Incredible original schwinn Whizzer, has the generator and front brake. Still has original schwinn tires! Tagged 1950 New York. Engine turns freely too!


----------



## Scribble (Mar 26, 2018)

WOW :eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2018)

Bad ass!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2018)

That's bad! When I stumble across something I usually fall on my face.


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 27, 2018)

great score get it running and enjoy


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2018)

well, since the motor's free, I'll take it. 
Nice find.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2018)

May we please see the other side? Thanks


----------



## Antney (Mar 27, 2018)

bricycle said:


> May we please see the other side? Thanks





Here's the other side, looks like maybe a cover missing on the belt drive?? Anyone have one I can buy??


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2018)

Wholly molley.... a gen and a Bi-Matic.... you hit the jack-pot!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow, what a find! It looks like it had a second life when someone put those tires on in the 70s or early 80s.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Mar 27, 2018)

Antney said:


> Here's the other side, looks like maybe a cover missing on the belt drive?? Anyone have one I can buy??
> 
> View attachment 777754
> 
> View attachment 777755



Nothing missing, you’ve got an automatic clutch there and that’s the correct cover. Good score.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 27, 2018)

So what year model do you think this one is?
I'm thinking 46/47?
It looks a lot like my 46, the way it's equipped.


----------



## Antney (Mar 27, 2018)

that's awesome! I do t have to hunt for parts...lol

Now the big question....any idea what it's worth!! Not sure if I want to part with it right now but I would like an idea??


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2018)

pm sent.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 27, 2018)

WaaWaaWeeWaa


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2018)

Holy sweetness!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 27, 2018)

That's about as good as Whizzer kits get.  Perfectly accessorized.


----------



## Antney (Mar 28, 2018)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE HELP AND INFO....


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 1, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 777781 So what year model do you think this one is?
> I'm thinking 46/47?
> It looks a lot like my 46, the way it's equipped.



Here' one I saw hangin in a barn today


----------



## Antney (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm going to be offering the Whizzer for sale...will post in sale section shortly...thanks everyone...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## bobcycles (Apr 5, 2018)

Such a cool patina find whizzer!
Sell it very cheap to your fellow cabers and stoke us!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2018)

If she doesn't sell together, like I mentioned, I'd buy the Whizz kit, someone else may want the bike to put a motor they have already into her.


----------



## Antney (Apr 6, 2018)

bricycle said:


> If she doesn't sell together, like I mentioned, I'd buy the Whizz kit, someone else may want the bike to put a motor they have already into her.





You guys...lol


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tony, what ever you do, don't break this one up buddy!!!!!!!


----------

